# Soft shell Turtle



## softball fan (Oct 28, 2011)

Would someone please tell me the best way to cook this. My stepdad cuaght and cleaned this thing and now we have to cook it but dont have a great recipe. Thanks in advance


----------



## jeffrush (Jan 14, 2010)

Make a gumbo, boil the meat with onion, celery and carrots to soften it up first and save the liquid to use in the gumbo. It is one of the best gumbos I've ever had. 
You can also fry it if it wasn't one of the big ***** tough ones.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*White Meat Turtle*

My Chinese uncle would make a soup with soft shell turtle meat and chinese herbs. The meat was like chicken. He even put pieces of the soft shell in the soup. It was very good and like my dad would say, "If it doesn't kill you it will make you strong"!


----------



## Gumbo Man (Feb 18, 2013)

jeffrush said:


> Make a gumbo, boil the meat with onion, celery and carrots to soften it up first and save the liquid to use in the gumbo. It is one of the best gumbos I've ever had.
> You can also fry it if it wasn't one of the big ***** tough ones.


 What he said.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

It' chewy no matter how it's cooked. Mighty tasty though.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

softball fan said:


> Would someone please tell me the best way to cook this. My stepdad cuaght and cleaned this thing and now we have to cook it but dont have a great recipe. Thanks in advance


Cook it down in homemade brown grave and put over rice. Wont be tough. Sauce picaunte is great as well.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

Sauce piquant...definitely! At least, that is my plan the next opportunity for a soft shell


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Loggerheads work as well or better. Make sure you don't kill one with the ridges on his back.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

Sauce picaunte


----------

